# The ROK coffee grinder



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Another hand held grinder ..not sure if it's been on here or is old news to people


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I haven't seen this, looks good and very affordable


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Doesn't look revolutionary! Burrs look tiny too. Good price tho.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Like the look and the concept of it but I'm not convinced by the plastic gears.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Like the look and the concept of it but I'm not convinced by the plastic gears.


I thought that too. Wonder is that just for the prototype though.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Like the look and the concept of it but I'm not convinced by the plastic gears.


Delrin is plastic like 316L Stainless Steel is metal. Delrin is extremely durable and long-lasting. It also possesses a self-lubricating property that will allow it to last longer than many similar metal gears. It is very quiet in this type of operation and probably feels nicer to use.

That said, I also am wondering about the grinder. It looks like a nice stationary option to the Hausgrind or Porlex. I am seriously thinking of getting one for work.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

No mention of changing the burrs...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> No mention of changing the burrs...


They should last a lifetime


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A well put together video and impressive looking product. This available in the UK, price?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

From the video, those burrs look like the sort of burrset that was in those wooden boxes from the likes of Zassenhaus.


----------



## madaetihw (Nov 25, 2014)

Very well made video. The grinder looks awesome too, as well as looking like it functions very well.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd like to hear from someone who's used one. Has anyone trialled it?

ROK.....if you're listening I'm happy to write an impartial review and give you my thoughts if you send one out.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

They're crowdfunding the project through Indiegogo right now, if people want one then here's the link: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-revolutionary-rok-coffee-grinder/x/9261962. When I backed it it was at $30000, and I got the super earlybird at $129/£80ish and that was 36 hours ago, they've had a fair few people jump on the bandwagon, but there's nearly 80 left at the $139 price still.

Luke


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Expected shipping May 2015 so it will be a while yet before we get to hear what any forum members think of this grinder.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

FYI with the way it's built there's no way to adjust the burrs to make sure everything is parallel, what this means is that you are relying on the manufacturing process to guarantee high precision. Judging by the elements used in the construction I'm guessing it's not super precisely built, but feel free to prove me wrong.

Not sure what to think of the comparison to the Vario, both grinders might simply be equally mediocre

T.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dsc said:


> Not sure what to think of the comparison to the Vario, both grinders might simply be equally mediocre
> 
> T.


I wouldn't pay too much attention to that, the grind distribution chart is a version made up by ROK (it doesn't match any established protocol), looking at it a bit more closely it would seem very odd for a Vario to not make significant amount of particles over 700um when at the coarsest setting.

That in itself, wouldn't put me off the ROK grinder (probably uses burrs already in wide circulation), but there does seem to be trend in posting fabricated/irrelevant/unquantifiable technical data on these crowd funding projects.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup odd indeed, didn't really pay attention to the charts.

Just to get things straight, I'm not saying it's a bad grinder, just pointing out some design 'features'.

T.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Keep forgetting that I took a punt on this a while back. New ETA is probably July for delivery.

Any one else invest?

If yes, then do you fancy doing a reciprocal referral thing to qualify for the free ceramic burrs.

Completely legit - offer open to those that have already invested and know someone else who has as well.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

I wanted to add the ceramic burr option a few weeks ago-exactly one day after the campaign ended! I do not quite understand how the reciprocal referral thing works, but I am willing to try.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Same here, I've invested and frustrated about waiting until July now. I'd be willing to look at the reciprocal referral, I don't know what it is.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Also invested, would be up for the referral but not sure how it works?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

It has closed now so I will email Patrick and ask him if still okay to do reciprocal referral.

Will keep you posted

NdB


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

The price is in dollar. At the time the exchange was more interesting than now ($ to €). Does anyone know if the conversion was done then or will be at the time of shipment?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

It was an investment with a "perk" rather than a purchase, so payment was taken at whatever time you signed up.

The earliest received a better rate $129, then moved to $139 and finally $149. No idea what the exchange rate was at the time but I think that it worked out at about £85ish.

They have stated a retail price of $199, but the Rok Coffee maker has already been discounted, so I wouldn't be surprised to see the grinder retailing at around $150 in the future. Depends on how successful it is of course.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Does anyone have any information on the ROK grinder at all? I'm assuming they haven't been sent out (website says available around November). I'm just curious if anyone managed to get an early delivery?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

They are just going out to the early investors in North America, and then Europe will be next. I am guessing late August/early Sept before anyone gets their hands on one.

HB will be the place to watch for 1st review


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@NickdeBug

Am I right in thinking you were on the kickstarter list for this or was that somebody else?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I was in on the crowd funding for this too. Looking forward to having a play when it arrives.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Crowd funding...that was the term I was looking for but when mind went blank, used kickstarter instead!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @NickdeBug
> 
> Am I right in thinking you were on the kickstarter list for this or was that somebody else?


You are correct. I think that there are a few of us.

Not sure that I actually have a need for it anymore as the Feldgrind is filling that gap in the arsenal at the moment. It might become my decaf grinder if it gets the thumbs up.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Look forward to your shared thoughts once it arrives and you've put it through its paces.


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Me too. Have had my eye on it for a while. Let's see how the reviews are...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Just had notification that they have made a minor tweak to the design and the grinder will now be stepless.

Due in the next month


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> Just had notification that they have made a minor tweak to the design and the grinder will now be stepless.
> 
> Due in the next month


Well due to ship in the next month :-/ - Due to ocean freight shipping please allow at least 4 weeks before delivery.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Having backed it early (day 2) I was already pissed that Americans were getting theirs first, but the latest update has really gotten to me.

For something scheduled to be sent out in May, having to wait until mid-September now is pretty infuriating.

I bought the ceramic burrs as soon as they were available too and this resulted in me feeling pretty good about backing my first Indiegogo project. Now I guess I'm just at the point where I've lost enthusiasm for it which is a shame.

Luke


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

lukej said:


> Having backed it early (day 2) I was already pissed that Americans were getting theirs first, but the latest update has really gotten to me.
> 
> For something scheduled to be sent out in May, having to wait until mid-September now is pretty infuriating.
> 
> ...


In a way I find the emails worse. I know it's better to communicate delays but I kind of forget about it so if it just turned up I'd be happy but then they remind me how long it is taking...


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Exactly! I stumble across those and then I'm annoyed again...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lukej said:


> Having backed it early (day 2) I was already pissed that Americans were getting theirs first, but the latest update has really gotten to me.
> 
> For something scheduled to be sent out in May, having to wait until mid-September now is pretty infuriating.
> 
> ...


Hi Luke

Have you backed a coffee kickstarter/indiegogo before? If it was scheduled May and you get it September , then that's great...

I have stuff over 12 months late...

It's frustrating but if its 4 months that still doing well in " crowd funded " manufacturing circles


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yup - I agree with Boots... I've backed a few and NONE have ever shipped as planned, with the best slippage being a few weeks.

One Kickstarter (backed to the tune of 3 figures) just vapourized - and another slipped by around 12mths and then delivered rubbish - so be warned, if you get what you're expecting AT ANY point in time then it's a bonus.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Backing a project on crowdfunding websites isn't about buying the product they are advertising but helping the project owners realize a business idea of theirs. Similar to many startups, the failure rate is probably well above 50%, some put it at 90%. Not a lot of people have great and original ideas but even less succeed to bring those ideas to the real world.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lukej said:


> Having backed it early (day 2) I was already pissed that Americans were getting theirs first, but the latest update has really gotten to me.
> 
> For something scheduled to be sent out in May, having to wait until mid-September now is pretty infuriating.
> 
> ...


http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/rok-grinder-starting-to-ship-t37153.html#p420950


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Based on what can be seen on the video and photos, I wouldn't hold your breath in regards to using this for espresso. Or any other brewing to be honest.

T.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine arrived today, it's a nice looking thing and I'm pretty interested to see how it goes - although I'll probably use it relatively minimally to begin with. They say the gears are self lubricating and that you have to expect it'll take some time to get it run in. I ground 18 of Rocko mountain through it now, but not to use it. Looked pretty good to the eye - for all the good it does me - and these are a couple of pics below



















Interested to hear if others have received theirs and once they start getting some use!


----------



## rors19 (Jul 21, 2015)

looks the job!


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

Nothing yet! Ordered mine on 28-11-14 and still nothing! Should have been; first come first serve! Rok do have an different opinion on that. This was my first ordering on such Campaign and also the last!

This did arrive with the electronic mail.











\ said:


> Hello Supporters
> 
> In response to requests from some Indiegogo supporters the team at ROK added ceramic burrs into the development program. Production is now completed but they are not all performing to a satisfactory standard and the team are reluctant to send ceramic burrs out. The ROK grinder was always designed to use steel burrs and that's how it is supplied.
> 
> ...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Arrived today. Not had a chance to play yet, that's what the weekend is for!

I think that you have to remeber that you parted with your cash on the basis of an investment in a starter company, with the promise of a working model should the company get that far. Apparently the company has received a lot of abuse from people threatening to cancel 'their order' if the grinder was not delivered by a certain deadline. They admit that it has taken longer than was desireable, but they have managed to get them out which is more than some companies manage.

hope your's turns up soon @3ann.

Will post thoughts after playing


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Still no sign of my grinder and the ceramic burr email was yet another irritation.

Some of the correspondence from ROK has come over as quite aggressive, I expected more from an established company than to speak to people how they have at times.

Who else is still waiting on theirs?

Luke


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

lukej said:


> Still no sign of my grinder and the ceramic burr email was yet another irritation.
> 
> Some of the correspondence from ROK has come over as quite aggressive, I expected more from an established company than to speak to people how they have at times.
> 
> ...


Seems like there is stock now built for retailers in the USA . What's the hold up on yours ?


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Apparently they've been posted out according to the IndieGoGo site. I think an email to ROK might be needed today.

Luke


----------



## MogCoffee (May 12, 2018)

This is an old post but just wondering what the verdict is on this grinder from anyone that has it?

I also backed these guys on ?Indiegogo (forgotten which) and it's certainly pretty on the eye. I am not sure it grinds as consistently as it should but then don't have a sifter like kruve to test it out. The bottom burr also seems to wobble ever so slightly.

It's bit surplus to requirements now I have a wilfa svart and hausgrind. Looks nice though.


----------



## Gm7dha (Jun 17, 2018)

I use one with my Classic and it works absolutely fine. Build quailty looks good. My bottom burr doesn't appear to wobble as someone mentioned there's does... This could be down to manufacturing differences I guess.

The grind is consistent and fine enough to easily choke up the Classic. Operating it is easy and can produce zero retention (typically 16g in, 15.9-16g out) as long as you drip in a few drops of water before grinding to reduce/prevent static.

Overall I'm really happy with the grinder and would recommend it or buy another if required.

Perhaps problems occur with folk being too heavy handed and cranking away like they're reeling in a prize catch but I find a smooth and gentle action produces no problems or questionable noises.

Good grinder IMO (also looks fantastic)


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Plastic gears not good


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

PeterF said:


> Plastic gears not good


This has been mentioned a few times before, but plastic gears are just fine so long as they suit the application and stress they are under. There are many properties that plastic exhibits which actually make them much better gears for many applications (like self lubricating/nylon).


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I was using one at work for filter for which it was fine but pending receipt of a Niche I'm using it for espresso along with a La Spaziale Vivaldi Mini II with light roasts and I'm surprised how good it is. It's a lot easier than using the Feld, that's for sure. I wasn't sure about the nylon bushes rather than metal bearings (I wasn't aware the gears are plastic) but so far so good. I use a water spray (50p or £1 from Wilkos travel section) to eliminate static. It takes about 60 turns for 18g on a very fine setting but they're easy turns.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

dan1502 said:


> I was using one at work for filter for which it was fine but pending receipt of a Niche I'm using it for espresso along with a La Spaziale Vivaldi Mini II with light roasts and I'm surprised how good it is. It's a lot easier than using the Feld, that's for sure. I wasn't sure about the nylon bushes rather than metal bearings (I wasn't aware the gears are plastic) but so far so good. I use a water spray (50p or £1 from Wilkos travel section) to eliminate static. It takes about 60 turns for 18g on a very fine setting but they're easy turns.


Ditto to the above. Have been using the ROK with the Mini Vivaldi for 6 months or so with a spritz of water to control static. Very pleased with the results. Quality of the grind is much superior to what I was achieving with a Macap M4. I did just snag a Casadio Ena off Ebay and will probably use the ROK for the rare decaf request. Overall I think I slightly prefer a conical over flat burr but have limited experience with a higher end conical. The ROK is amazing if you don't mind cranking.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

A great many electric chainsaws have plastic gears.


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

The gears are pretty beefy and clearly visible, so would be easy to see if there was a problem brewing (pun intended). The weak link in the ROK is probably the nylon bushings on the burr shaft.


----------



## Benlowen (Mar 3, 2019)

I would like to add to this by saying that it's a really great grinder that can grind super fine, depending on bean and freshness I may need to dial down to say 4-5 on the dial so as not to choke my Classic, otherwise about setting 2 is low enough for a fine grind for espresso. It's extremely sturdy and the shaft has zero movement, the Delrin gears won't fail due to their solid fitting and strength. It's soooo easy to grind with due to the longish handle and gears and sticky base. 18g takes about 75ish turns and you can really churn that out in about 25-30 seconds if you don't hang about. I'd recommend it to anyone who is in the market for something like this for home use and want a great consistent grind.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

I've just picked up one of these, the newer gc, and the rok espresso gc for work. Won't get a chance to try them until next week.

Anyone have any experience using them together?


----------



## Smith (Mar 31, 2019)

Great video


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Finally got hold of these today and managed to make a couple of drinks on them. First impressions are good. Grind adjustment it a little tricky and I need a better tamper.


----------



## Blackd0g (Apr 24, 2019)

hmm interesting


----------



## hjribeiro (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm thinking about getting one of these to pair with a Gaggia classic. Anyone has this pair and would like to share the experience?


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

A few months on and another bump / question. One has come up for sale local to me for £100. Seems to have the black gears but no idea which burrs are in it. Someone on the 'How Much' thread might be selling a Hausgrind that I've expressed an interest in, and finally I've been in touch with 1Zpresso to see what their lead time is for a JX Pro. I'd be looking to use the ROK (and the others) with a Gaggia Classic, so it is a 'good' grinder for the GC, should I get the JX Pro, or wait out to see if the Hausgrind does come up for sale? It seems quite 'large' and will therefore necessarily end up sittin g on the worktop, whereas a hand grinder could live in the cupboard. Oh, and to throw another curveball, there is a Mazzer SJ (possibly well worn) up at £200 locally as well.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@PACMAN iirc i think you can get an "upgrade kit" for about £25 if i'm not mistaken...mine was the newer improved version, sorry can't recall the colur of the gears or what the burrs looked like as i never got round to using it (long story) and i'd sold it on here before i eventually got a machine. As for the SJ you can buy all the parts new for them and you can mod it out if so desired.

Good luck with whatever you do decide to purchase. :classic_smile:


----------

